# StrongLifts 5x5?



## thedarwinfish (Jun 1, 2008)

I made the choice to be a healthier person back in March.  It's been going well so far.

At first it was just an improved diet and regularly walking our new dog.  Then I decided in May to start going to the gym.

I didn't really start tracking any progress until mid-April.  Since I started tracking I've lost 14 lbs and dropped approximate 4% body fat according to my scale.

In my reading about weight training for fat loss I came across the StrongLifts 5x5 which I've read a lot of good results from, but the thing that stands out to me is that it is (as I'm sure you all know) a 3-day program with squats every session.

Is that really okay?  I just wanted to check around to see what others thought as I don't really know my ass from a hole in the ground in this regard, yet.

Thanks!


----------



## JonnyStead (Jun 1, 2008)

If you're doing a beginner (which you should be) or intermediate 5x5 you wont be lifting heavy every session - probably Heavy/Medium/Light so in that case its no problem. 5x5 is there for building power and size (hence the regular increments in weight) - what are you goals? to get slim or to get big and strong?


----------



## thedarwinfish (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks.

My goal is to get slim... for now.  Ideally I'd like to get my bf% down into the mid-teens (currently around 26%).  Once I get back to a healthy body composition then I'd like to work on adding mass.  But I think that I should first worry about my bf%.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes, it is okay to do squats 3 days a week if the intensity and volume are balanced properly, especially in conjunction with any other lower body work that you may be doing.


----------

